# spending a night in dubai



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi i am getting a complimentary transit visa from emirates for dubai could someone recommend any places to visit during Friday night in dubai since i only have a night before my flight.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Give us a clue about what you like ?

You could do the Big Bus Night Tour all over Dubai, or you could go to a nightclub and pay a fortune - whats to your your taste ?


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, I guess am more into night bus tour. Could you please give me an idea like from what time to what time this bus actually runs and what i have to do to book this tour.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try Googling Big Bus Tour Dubai ......... Its red btw.


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

Desert Safari and Big Bus Dubai


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

One option could be Easy Tour. Possibly cheaper too? Home


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

But the problem is that i will be arriving dubai at 00:00 and have to leave for airport at 7:30 am so i have only few hours to go around, Do all these tour buses operate during this time of night?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

harpreet90 said:


> But the problem is that i will be arriving dubai at 00:00 and have to leave for airport at 7:30 am so i have only few hours to go around, Do all these tour buses operate during this time of night?


If you arrive at midnight, it will be 1.00am at the earliest before you get out of the airport. From then, you have six hours, in the middle of the night, before you gave to get back...
Not sure you're going to be able to do much at all!!
The length, or lack of, your stay wasn't apparent in your original post


----------



## Willi.uae (Aug 8, 2014)

Honestly, with that timeframe and middle of the night I would stay in the airport. 

If you don't have an e-gate card the hassle to wait in the line for immigration can be quiet long. Espeically at night times the airport is quiet busy. Then until you have your luggage and you are at a taxi there will be at least 1 hrs gone. 

Please be aware for the morning traffic. when is your flight? 

If I where you I would stay at the airport. Book the International Airport hotel. You can stay in the terminal and you don't have to leave the airport. At checkin let them to label your luggage to your final destination. You will not get your luggage in Dubai, but the airport hotel (which is really nice) is having everything in the rooms. From toothbrush to shaver etc. 

You can shop and eat 24/7 in the terminal. If you book it, then book a room in Concourse A. Its the newest and nicest one. 

6 hours is nothing and the malls are closed as well. From my point of view not worth going outside the airport.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Bear in mind also that many flights landing in Dubai arrive at the gate delayed. It's a busy airport and circling before landing, waiting for free gates etc are common.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Or pay to go into one of the business class lounges, at least there you can get some peace, food and drink. Some of them also have shower facilities. Could be cheaper than a hotel room - six hours is often a dangerous period for checking into a hotel room (even one in the airport) as you could get too relaxed and not wake up in time - I've done it myself (although I was particularly knackered at the time).


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

One other option is just to book into one of the sleep cube rooms for four hours, they have them in a couple of the terminals at DXB.


----------

